# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  EasyJTAG Release v2.0.5.1. New phones added

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG Release v2.0.5.1. New phones added  New phone added via direct EMMC: 
- SAMSUNG SM-G900F (Read/Write/Dump/EMMC(isp)pinout)
- HTC DESIRE U PL11200 (Read/Write/Dump/EMMC(isp)pinout)
- HTC DESIRE 700 (Read/Write/Dump/EMMC(isp)pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-G350E (Read/Write/EMMC(isp)pinout)
- SAMSUNG SCH-I905 (Read/Write/EMMC(isp)pinout)
- SAMSUNG GT-S7710 (Read/Write/EMMC(isp)pinout)
- ASUS PHONEPAD 7 (Read/Write/EMMC(isp)pinout)  New phone added via JTAG: 
- TEXET 3204R AGM ROCK V5 (Read/Write/DUMP/One click repair)*

----------

